# Does anybody else have a Secret Lair under their woodshed?



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

Or just me  ;-)


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats just plain weird!


----------



## nshif (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do I expect to see this guy on the news someday for doing something really wrong.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 9, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Or just me  ;-)
> 
> 
> Click here to see YouTube Video of Secret Underground Lair




I found a raccoon or rabbit apartment in the middle of a large wood pile that I had on my driveway for a few weeks. Also, I sometimes find a very nervous rabbit underneath the tarp covering the top of one of my wood stacks.

No secret lair, though.




**Edited due to stupidity and rudeness on my part***


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 9, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> Or just me  ;-)


So, what do you have in all those pails, an emergency supply of kin'lin?


----------



## nshif (Oct 9, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or body parts


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one.

Actually this place has a very practical and historic value.
While digging the post holes for my woodshed/fence I discovered this underground bunker ( I didn't build it). It turned out to be an old water cistern (probably about 100 years old). I live in an area that was settled by gold miners at the turn of the century (1800-1900). This cistern likely was built about 100 years ago by some of those old miners, finding it in itself was kind of interesting.
So what to do with it now that I found it? Well if you look at what is stored inside you'll see I found a very practical purpose for it. I have a lot of paint and acrylic stucco that will be ruined if stored below freezing temp. I don't have the room, nor do I want to store it in the house. I can't really store it in my garage/shop as it can and does drop below freezing out there. The fact that this old cistern is underground means it naturally will never get below freezing and it's out of the way, not taking up room in my house or garage.
I could have left it dark and dirty and still used it I suppose, but I guess I am weird that I don't like crawling into dark and dirty places, so I fixed it up to be a bright and clean storage area.
Yes I'm weird that way.

****Also Edited*****  Thanks guys   :long: :down:


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 9, 2009)

hummm that would be a good place to store hydro...


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 9, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only one.
> 
> Actually this place has a very practical and historic value.
> While digging the post holes for my woodshed/fence I discovered this underground bunker ( I didn't build it). It turned out to be an old water cistern (probably about 100 years old). I live in an area that was settled by gold miners at the turn of the century (1800-1900). This cistern likely was built about 100 years ago by some of those old miners, finding it in itself was kind of interesting.
> ...




Hmm...Didn't realize this was you and your kid and not some random YouTube find. Didn't mean to call your kid creepy.


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Oct 9, 2009)

That would make a first rate root cellar! You obviously invested a great deal of time & energy fixing it up. Looks great and would have many uses here.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks to me like a great root or wine cellar.  Someplace to store apples for the winter etc...


----------



## Zimm (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, Now I know what my next project is going to be.....


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 9, 2009)

A little more info along with the original post would have helped 
Think about it.....you watch some kid crawl into a hole into the ground while being filmed :gulp:
Having said that, and now knowing the "story" behind it...it does seem pretty cool....however I think I woudl still put a lock on it so my boys wound't hang out down there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SPED (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cool, I always find historical stuff interesting, must have been neat to discover that on your property.  How far does it go past the first set of 5 gal buckets?  Couldn't tell from the video.  Now to build in a beer fridge and tv, and you have the perfect hideout.


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 9, 2009)

SPED said:
			
		

> Very cool, I always find historical stuff interesting, must have been neat to discover that on your property.  How far does it go past the first set of 5 gal buckets?  Couldn't tell from the video.  Now to build in a beer fridge and tv, and you have the perfect hideout.



nah, needs a stove down there to be perfect


----------



## SPED (Oct 9, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> SPED said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, you got me there, let's add a recliner too, gotta be comfortable down there...


----------



## wendell (Oct 9, 2009)

I guess some people on this site are having a bad day or at least should give a little more thought to what their fingers are typing. After all, this isn't ArboristSite!

Carbon, I think you have a fine looking son of which I am sure you have every reason to be proud. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 384sqft (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow Your kid looks so much like my step son... Except Matt has a tan from spending the summer here helping his dad and I move rocks.

I'm so sorry for what the others have said.  I guess the insulting remarks are a sign of the times...  No excuse though.

If your wierd then I guess I am too.  I don't have a  place like that yet but I sure want one.  Mine would be a root cellar/ storage/ strom shelter/ cool place to go in the summer time when it is too hot in the house to sleep.  I want it sorta hidden do to a nosy nieghbor.  Even though we live back in the woods away from everyone and the place is posted the nieghbor likes to come snoop around when he thinks know one is home.  I think it would be nice to not have to lock it all the time.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've got one of those.
About 6 feet deeper than that, though.
And made of fine new england granite stone.

Has electricity and running water.

It houses my well, pump and expansion tank.

I'd like a nicely finished one like that for a root / wine cellar.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the (nice) replies guy (gals), and don't worry too much about the (not so nice) replies. I have been known to push the "post" button a little too fast without thinking things through sometimes, as well. I'm not easily offended by critical remarks (especially when I deserve them), and don't hold a grudge, however I am intensely proud of my children (with good reason).

I had considered it would make a good root/wine cellar, as well as a paint storage area, but we kind of already use our crawl space for that, and the crawl space has much easier access, especially from inside the house, it just doesn't stay as cool as this out side space does.
 I don't really plan, or want to, go in and out of this place too much now that it's finished, just long term storage for stuff I don't want in the house. Although it seemed like I was living down there for while, for the time I was fixing it up.  %-P 
It's only 6ft x 6ft x 4ft 8" deep (2ft 8" deeper than my crawl space), not really big enough for anything other than to store a bit of stuff I don't want to freeze. The lair analogy was a joke way of exaggerating my engineering project.
I just posted it here because if I hadn't built my wood shed I never would have known it was there.


----------



## jdinspector (Oct 9, 2009)

Too funny!! I recognized your wood shed right away from another post you made on the forum. Very funny. I never would have guessed there was that little room. Your kid was funny too. He played right along with it. 

I noticed the music was time perfectly so that when he went "down under" the song was right in time with that. Coincidence? 

Great job.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 10, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> Too funny!! I recognized your wood shed right away from another post you made on the forum.


Same here and then I saw people putting their feet in their mouth not realizing who they were dis'n.  Too funny.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 10, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> jdinspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remind me to take off my muddy boots before I put my foot in my mouth next time...


----------



## woodgeek (Oct 10, 2009)

dude--its not a secret NOW.


----------



## Dix (Oct 10, 2009)

woodgeek said:
			
		

> dude--its not a secret NOW.



Yes it is.

You search Southern BC for him  ;-)


----------



## Lazy Flame (Oct 10, 2009)

Uh, nice bomb shelter. 

What's w/all the 5 gal buckets? Were those full of paint or maybe military rations? Why would anyone need so much of either one. Hmmm. Are you a painter or a militia type person? 

Who went thru all that trouble to build that? It's MUCH nicer than my mech-room/root-cellar.

Traditionally we keep women in a pit (see silence of the lambs) But I guess a coupla kids fit. 

That's pretty cool overall. One of my neighbors buried a septic tank and it looked kinda like that inside. Minus the good lookin young man. 

Of course it had a water supply and a "restroom" and no tile floor...

I think he now uses it to grow ginsing or something


----------



## Stevebass4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i love your woodshed even more very cool / nice set up


----------



## Billster (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW...That is very nice!

Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## Birdman1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Way too cool !

A wood shed with a fort, I'd have to chase my kids out of it on a daily basis or just let 
em have it for their own.

You did do a good job hiding where the shackles are mounted to the wall.
Behind the paint buckets(full of ammo) I presume ;-) 

Seriously though, that's the coolest thing I ever seen.
Now please come over and help me build one.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 10, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> i love your woodshed even more very cool / nice set up


+1


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 13, 2009)

Neat . . . I think I'd be hanging around there all the time . . . or at least whenever the Jehovah Witness folks stop by . . . and yes, I am kidding . . . they don't really bother me . . . about the only time I know they've been by is when I see the brochure left near the front door.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Oct 14, 2009)

that's pretty cool.but its a really bad place to store any kind of paint thinners or stuff like that.with out ventilation that could be a death trap.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

bjkjoseph said:
			
		

> that's pretty cool.but its a really bad place to store any kind of paint thinners or stuff like that.with out ventilation that could be a death trap.


You absolutely correct Joseph,  I was wondering if someone might bring that up. I was even concerned about heavy vehicle exhaust gasses getting in there being so close to the driveway. However I did take precautions. 
Check out the video again and this time look for the white PVC pipe with a cap on it just to the right of the hole on the surface. Notice it runs inside nearly to the floor inside. I have a removable fan that sits on top of that pipe and when I run it, it sucks the stale heavy air from the bottom of the underground room and blows it outside. I used it a lot while I was working down there.
Also I don't store volatile solvents like paint thinner or oil based paints or stains in there because of the possible dangers from fumes, and because those kinds of solvents don't need protection from the cold anyway.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is what it looked like when I first looked inside there.





Some lilac roots had squeezed in through the lid and were sucking the water out and grew down and spread as they sipped up the water.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 14, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Stevebass4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2.  Cool is the perfect word for it.


----------



## waynek (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey! Carbon your post is awesome...what a great story. 

Saddam Hussein should have been so lucky to have a "spider hole" such as your liar.
jackpine


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 14, 2009)

man, I'm so jealous. I want something like that. I mean, mancaves are cool, but having a completely hidden space like that opens up a world of possibilities. If only it was just a little bit larger!


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you find any gold in there???

What a great root celler, onions, potatoes, rootabaggy's, carrots. All I found when building my wood shed was rocks and some hard clay.


----------



## cncpro (Oct 14, 2009)

I wouldn't store paint in it but I think it would be a great place to keep some basic survival gear like bottled water, MREs and some deadly weapons.  I'd also be considering the feasibility of adding a tunnel to get in from the basement.  

Anyway, great little room and I'd be happy to have one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Oct 15, 2009)

The hideout was cool but the racks were awesome :-O someone mentioned a post about them but I couldnt find it :-(


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 15, 2009)

jdinspector said:
			
		

> Too funny!! I recognized your wood shed right away from another post you made on the forum.



Me too, I was just reading the whole thread before I went looking to see who's wood shed it was. but figured it was yours.
great job. Way to take an unused space and make use of it.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought it was maybe a tornado shelter, when I first saw it.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 17, 2009)

Gator eye said:
			
		

> Did you find any gold in there???



Maybe!, after I pumped most of the water out I cleaned the last bit out by scooping it into a pail. There was a lot of coarse sand on the bottom, I probably should have saved it and run it through a gold pan,,,, but I didn't. I just scooped it out with the water and handed it up to one of my kids and he dumped out somewhere.  :down: 

However I still have a chance to find some gold, there are a bunch of old mine shafts around here. I was actually in one today and it was very interesting. It's in the backyard of a local guy I met and he took me on an impromptu tour. I'm planning on taking my camera next time.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Oct 17, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator, how many cord does your shed hold?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 17, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> Carbon_Liberator, how many cord does your shed hold?



Steve it was designed to hold 6 cord, each 8ft wide X 32" deep X 6ft high section will hold precisely one cord, but because I wanted to keep the one section, where I found the underground room, open and accessible , I decide to use it to store some tools (rakes, shovels, brooms, etc...) and the garbage cans. So the shed can only accommodate 5 cord now.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 17, 2009)

We have a secret room with access under the bathroom rug.
It's where I'll keep my bars of precious metals so mum's the word.


----------



## Tony H (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool space , I remembered the storage shed as soon as I saw the start of the video. I really like the way it is designed I might even try to incorporate some of those ideas when build some of my own. I don't think I can dig out a room like that but yours is quite nice.


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Carbon,
     That wood shed just keeps getting better. :cheese:


----------

